# Help Me Name My Rabbitry!



## GypsyG (Dec 13, 2018)

I have just reserved a trio of pedigreed American Blues that I will be picking up in the middle of January along with a pedigreed rex buck to go with the rex doe that I have!  Soo... I have decided that it is time to register my rabbitry with the ARBA!  The only thing is, my rabbitry does not have a name yet... I was wondering if y'all could help me come up with a good name!

Some facts about me and my rabbits that might help inspire you -

•My name is Gypsy.

•I have a double lot yard in town that I am actively making into a backyard homestead and I keep rabbits and chickens, I'm soon to add muscovy ducks and quail.

•I love mythology from all around the world.

•I am an avid bookworm.

• My first rabbit was an American White named Roger that I got for 4H when I was 11 years old (many years ago).

• My current herd started with a "buck" named Hoss who turned out to actually be a doe.  Her name was changed to Hosta.  She is a huge broken blue NZ/Flemish Giant, and is the sweetest rabbit on the planet.  She thinks she is a dog.

•Since this is my first herd of colorful rabbits I am becoming facinated with color genetics and the endless color possibilities.

•I am selecting my rabbits for the ability to finish out well on natural fodder and try to feed them a healthy diverse natural diet.

Ok guys, any creative rabbitry name suggestions?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2018)

Any special trees, flowers or natural formations that are close to you or that you like?


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 13, 2018)

@Baymule ,
I live near the Finley River.  I have several useful native trees on the property - Hawthorn, pawpaw, honey locust, black walnut, and elderberry.   I have five varieties of blackberries, and a large Rosa rugosa thicket.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 13, 2018)

@Bunnylady @Tale of Tails Rabbitry 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2018)

Gypsy's Finley River Rabbitry

Just for the fun of it, Jackalope Rabbitry  and have a picture of a Jackalope head on your business card. 






Rugosa Thicket Rabbitry


Gypsy's Happy Farm


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 13, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Gypsy's Finley River Rabbitry
> 
> Just for the fun of it, Jackalope Rabbitry  and have a picture of a Jackalope head on your business card.
> 
> ...


LOL!
Jumpin' Jackalope Rabbitry?
Rosa Rugosa Rabbitry has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 13, 2018)

When I came up with Tale of Tails, it was because I was a fairly active blogger as a homeschooling mom and I believe everyone has a tale to tell. I started another blog solely for my rabbitry—my tails—to share my tale, keep a chronicle of how I went from being a meat breeder to a show breeder, record some my good and bad experiences, help educate about practices to keep rabbits healthy, offer charts and keep some transparency of the well being of my own rabbits, promote Silver Foxes specifically, and add thoughts along that journey. However, it has its downside because is rather common for people to mess up the spelling, especially a show secretary or two (shhh, even me sometimes)!

Actually, even though it may seem too familiar to you, I really like the unique name of Gypsy. So...hmmm. Sometimes the simplest names are the best like Gypsy's Rabbits or Gypsy Rabbits. 

Gypsy Lore Rabbitry
Romani Rabbits (play on the name Gypsy)
Gypsy's Jumpers and Thumpers
Wandering Gypsy Rabbitry
Dancing Gypsy's Rabbits
Gypsy Rosa Rabbitry


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 13, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> When I came up with Tale of Tails, it was because I was a fairly active blogger as a homeschooling mom and I believe everyone has a tale to tell. I started another blog solely for my rabbitry—my tails—to share my tale, keep a chronicle of how I went from being a meat breeder to a show breeder, record some my good and bad experiences, help educate about practices to keep rabbits healthy, offer charts and keep some transparency of the well being of my own rabbits, promote Silver Foxes specifically, and add thoughts along that journey. However, it has its downside because is rather common for people to mess up the spelling, especially a show secretary or two (shhh, even me sometimes)!
> 
> Actually, even though it may seem too familiar to you, I really like the unique name of Gypsy. So...hmmm. Sometimes the simplest names are the best like Gypsy's Rabbits or Gypsy Rabbits.
> 
> ...


I like Gypsy's Jumpers and Thumpers, that's really cute!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2018)

I like it too!


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 14, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I like it too!


Or maybe just my initials (GG's) instead of my name?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2018)

It depends on how many characters are allowed, space wise, by the ARBA.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 14, 2018)

Baymule said:


> It depends on how many characters are allowed, space wise, by the ARBA.


I hadn't even considered that.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 14, 2018)

GypsyG said:


> I have several useful native trees on the property - Hawthorn, pawpaw, honey locust,


Unless it is a thornless variety and drops no seed pods , I've never heard anyone say honey locust was 'useful'.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 14, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Unless it is a thornless variety and drops no seed pods , I've never heard anyone say honey locust was 'useful'.


When I was a kid we used to grind the pods and feed them to sheep and cattle and goats.

I use it in salves and tinctures, the oil and juice from the pods has antibacterial and antifungal properties.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2018)

GypsyG said:


> I hadn't even considered that.


"GG's Jumpers & Thumpers" would be under the 25 character limit.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 14, 2018)

Rosehip Rabbitry could work too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 14, 2018)

GG's Hip Hop Rabbitry


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 14, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> GG's Hip Hop Rabbitry


That's cute too!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2018)

I would also suggest that it be a name you love no matter where you live. We are planning on moving and a friend of mine wasn't but a pending divorce changed that and her rabbitry name did not fit the place to which she ended up moving.


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 14, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> I would also suggest that it be a name you love no matter where you live. We are planning on moving and a friend of mine wasn't but a pending divorce changed that and her rabbitry name did not fit the place to which she ended up moving.


That's a good thing to consider!  I am always keeping my eye out for a larger property outside of town.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 15, 2018)

GypsyG said:


> I use it in salves and tinctures, the oil and juice from the pods has antibacterial and antifungal properties.


Good thing huh...with all those dam thorns!
I'm gonna take a wild guess..........you spent some time in California?


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 15, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Good thing huh...with all those dam thorns!
> I'm gonna take a wild guess..........you spent some time in California?


I lived in Mendocino County for 13 years.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 15, 2018)

I find it interesting and pretty cool that you are making tinctures and your own salves......


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 15, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I find it interesting and pretty cool that you are making tinctures and your own salves......


I have apprenticed under two healers that I really respect.  The first was an old woman who had been shunned/excommunicated from the amish.  She made her living as a midwife.  She me taught how to gather and use the plants here in Missouri and how to prepare them.  My second teacher was a Cahto/Cree woman in Northern California.  She taught me how to gather and use all of the plants available to me there.

Next I want to find a teacher that can instruct me in the medicines of the Rocky Mountains and the high desert.  Someday I would like to apprentice for someone in the Appalachians too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 15, 2018)

That is very ambitious  and i admire you following your interests.....many people are very closed minded, and are not open to other views, opinions or practices of medcine and life, somehow they feel compelled to tell the world that "they are correct " and everyone else is wrong. ...go for it....life is about the journey. ...as we each have our own destination. ...


----------



## Rezchamp (Dec 19, 2018)

AMERICAN MYTHICAL GYPSY GENETICS Rabbitry

BLUE GYPSY Rabbits

THE A,B&G's of Rabbits(American blue & genetics)

GYPSY's GENETICS

Gypsy Hosta Rabbitry

Blue Hosta Rabbitry
Hosta Blue   "

Oh I'm on a roll now
Thank you for the chance to have some fun. I'm 60 and I enjoyed being a happy little kid for 5 mins. 
That said I can't help but to think how honored is be if you picked one of mine. 
Still, I had fun.


----------



## Rezchamp (Dec 19, 2018)

Re: medicine
Wow, I'm happy for you. Keep it up.

I feel you on the "excommunicated" deal.
Same.
Labelled as "crazy" too.
 I just tell people,"If I'd not been crazy all these years I'd be insane by now living amongst you insane idiots living within the box."
Usually I waited till I saw they'd formed a responce and promptly turned and quietly walked away just before they mouthed it(usually smiling evilly).
Harsh "medicine" but "medicine" nonetheless.
But ya,,✊more power to yuh.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2018)

Rezchamp said:


> Re: medicine
> Wow, I'm happy for you. Keep it up.
> 
> I feel you on the "excommunicated" deal.
> ...


You are too quiet,  you should post more!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Dec 19, 2018)

GypsyG said:


> I have just reserved a trio of pedigreed American Blues that I will be picking up in the middle of January along with a pedigreed rex buck to go with the rex doe that I have!  Soo... I have decided that it is time to register my rabbitry with the ARBA!  The only thing is, my rabbitry does not have a name yet... I was wondering if y'all could help me come up with a good name!
> 
> Some facts about me and my rabbits that might help inspire you -
> 
> ...


Pedigreed rabbits with healthy habits Rabbitry ?


----------



## GypsyG (Dec 21, 2018)

Baymule said:


> You are too quiet,  you should post more!


Lol.. between rabbits, and holiday preparations I have been running myself ragged the last couple of days!  My sister's Christmas party was last night and I'm already sick of cooking... But I have to do it all again on Monday!

I got a few cute pics in the last couple of days though.


----------

